# Tunnel booked



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have booked the tunnel 

Out 23 Sept, back 18Nov

We tried for a pet cabin from Santander, there was one at the end of November for £500 +, but we were a bit concerned to leave it so late and conscious that if we needed to return earlier we wouldn't be able to exchange for another dog cabin, they are all full

So we are a little concerned as we do not usually travel so late, and have decided to explore Spain

A bit concerned that the weather may be bad during our return through France, or we maybe in a hurry should things go wrong with Albert

Best way back through France using tolls where necessary, if the weather is bad/or we are in a hurry ?

We don't usually do hurry,or toll roads , but then again we don't usually do Nov travel either

Suggestions please

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you looked at the long range forecast. Which route are you taking down and to where in Spain.Glad you can get away, you deserve a break.

cabby


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sandra, we ventured into Spain for the first time this year in May and we're sorry we had prebooked a site in France for August, as we enjoyed Spain so much.

We found the people much friendlier than the French, the shopping was cheaper a much better experience overall. Have already booked ferry for a return next year to Spain via France.

The previous two years we have used the A75 from Clermont Ferrand down to the south of France (toll free motorway except for the Millau Bridge @ €13), this year we also used it to venture further south to Spain.

We normally return mid October and never experienced weather issues on the A75 but I know it can be closed in extreme weather, but the French clear it very quickly.

Enjoy your trip you both deserve it.

Terry


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Might see you somewhere then although not booked yet,was thinking of leaving next week.We went to Seville,Cadiz,Gibraltar,Aranjuez,Calpe then Tarragona.Stopped at La Seu d' Urgell on our way to do a bit of liquid shopping in Andorra.Bought a new mountain bike while we were there as well and Lil got an ipad and iphone.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Not so concerned with the route down

Have meandered aroundFrance plenty 

Where in Spain? depends on the weather, maybe need to get to the south

Not bothered about cold if it's mostly dry

We have the hound from hell

We don't reallyknowSpain but would like to

Just concerned about getting back

We don't have snow chains and are towing a scooter on an easy lifter for the first time

Prob worrying unnecessary 

Melanoma isn't that quick anyway

Any internal tumours will remain undetected till March with the scan, unless they give symtoms

Detected ones by feel

Take a few weeks to have surgically removed

The next one detected 
he has removed on the 2nd of Sept

Meanwhile he has cut the Ivy's that cover our house, 8 foot hedges that surround us , giving me the privacy that I love

Which is probably why that arm keeps working despite the 8 soon to be 9 surgeries

And at the end of the day

Sons, sons in law will drive down and recover the van from wherever it is

And we can fly back in an emergency which I doubt will happen

Just not so sure about the weather

Aldra


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

The weather is still fine well into November,I was swimming at Calpe on the 7th of November and came back over the Pyrenees on the 11th,no snow.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey bigtree

If we met up that would be fantastic

You Lil brilliant

Sandra and albert


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Just do it like everyone else does .you are unlikely to have any problems in early November.
I do this trip 4 to times a year and it's a doddle.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Sandra we had to come back as an emergency last year and the ferry co ( via camping and caravan club) sorted emergency early crossing very quickly from Bilboao


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

might run into you we head that way, tunnel on the 15th


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Sandra
So glad you have booked your trip.
We had to take our autumn trip late for the last two years and travelled back through France at the end of November.
Last year we were still enjoying swimming in the Med until 4th Nov. The only down side was the shorter days.
The year before we encountered a little snow on the high ground in central France so last year we kept to the west coast when travelling back up to the Port and all was fine.
Bon voyage

Cazzie


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

For a good route to spain, have you tried

http://about-france.com/tourism/med-avoiding-tolls.htm

If you want really quick, ive previously used on my bike,

San Sebastian, Bordeaux, Poitiers, Le Mans, Rouen, Calais. Its do-able in a day, but a little boring.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The weather in the Pyrenees can vary from year to year.
A few years ago we decided to travel from Spain to France through Andorra.

The date was *13th October* and we were turned back by heavy snow after a few miles.
To say we were surprised would be an understatement.
To see the fuel tankers creeping downhill, stopping and starting every few yards is a bit unnerving.

We went back into Spain, turned east and headed for France.
Phew!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

We have travelled at all times of the year and never encountered anything to concern us, just do not go on anything that involves going through mountains that is not a main route, there are plenty that are not toll roads, use the ones the haulage use these are always kept open..

Just glad you are off on your travels again..

ray.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

so glad you have got something planned. we will be in spain some of that time too Sandra, have come back in november latest was the 11th i think, cold and wet on way home, but fine apart from that. have a great time. dog sitting at the moment, at least Toby is lighter than Shadow when he tries to sit on my knee.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are booked to comeback on the tunnel on the 18thof Nov Sue

Can of course come back sooner if nec or even later if we decide too

We may well meet up, I need to go to 3Three and sort out the MIFI 

Shadow sends his love

Hoping to meet up with Bigtree if we end up in the same area at the same time as him and Lil

If not then a trip to Scotland is on the cards !

Will be delighted to meet up with any MHF members

Met quite a few

All fantastic people

Already feel like like known friends just by chatting on the forum 

Sandra


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Ferry booked for the 8th of September,look out for us.  Ha Ha can't seem to turn photos.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

had another go!
ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

bigtree said:


> Ferry booked for the 8th of September,look out for us.  Ha Ha can't seem to turn photos.


Allow me.















ray.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Thank you that man.:wink2:
Never was very good with computers,another reason I quit work early.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Some people are just know it alls

Some are just absolutely lovely know it alls

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Aldra, I'm so glad you've had the confidence to book your trip!

I'd a look at our 2013 diary when we were travelling down through France to Spain. We didn't start in France till 22nd October, so a month behind you, but the weather/temperatures might help decide how fast you want to return through France.

Our route itself would be of no interest to you - long, slow and no motorways. And obviously you're heading in the opposite direction. I just mention the towns so you get an idea of latitude and longitude.

We landed in Calais 22nd October and I've a note that it was much warmer during the night (at 17 degrees +) than previously. I haven't noted any weather between that and 29th October in Rheims when it turned much colder, so I guess it wasn't too cold or wet in between.

In Troyes on 1st Nov it turned really cold - enough to encourage us to move more smartly south.

From Nov 4th and 8th, between Portigny and St.Flour the weather was atrocious - rain, rain and more rain, and it was cold.

Nov 10th we were in Baraqueville where the weather was quite nice though very windy; we were told they'd have a lot of snow in a couple of weeks. 

Nov 16 in Carcassonne - temperatures 3-4 degrees during the day; grey and wet. Lots of rain over the next few days.

No point in going any further as you'll be back in UK by then!

Hope some of that is of interest - if only to tell you where you don't want to be!


----------

